# Anryu AS 210/240 Gyuto In Stock at CKTG



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 4, 2020)

Anryu Hammered AS 210/240 Gyuto In Stock at CKTG

Is this it, chief?


----------



## zizirex (Jun 4, 2020)

nice, get it while you can. It's Masakage Koishi on the next level.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 4, 2020)

zizirex said:


> nice, get it while you can. It's Masakage Koishi on the next level.


By that, i assume you mean its a level above the Masakage Koishi. Wondering why... the Masakage Koishi is $265 https://www.**************.com/makogy21.html, vs The Anryu AS 210 Gyuto is $199


----------



## zizirex (Jun 4, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> By that, i assume you mean its a level above the Masakage Koishi. Wondering why... the Masakage Koishi is $265 https://www.**************.com/makogy21.html, vs The Anryu AS 210 Gyuto is $199


Brand power.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 4, 2020)

zizirex said:


> nice, get it while you can. It's Masakage Koishi on the next level.


Or Masakage Mizu on another level? Or the other way around?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Watch out the heel height, if you like It tall, Anryu is not it, otherwise a great knife.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 4, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Or Masakage Mizu on another level? Or the other way around?


So is the Anryu branded knife better than the Masakage knives that Anryu makes for them? I know he makes the Masakage Mizu (pretty low priced) and the Masakage Kumo (VG 10- bleh, but pretty high priced)



ma_sha1 said:


> Watch out the heel height, if you like It tall, Anryu is not it, otherwise a great knife.


Yep, i haven't had any problems with heel height so far, i guess you'll be seeing me complain with here after i get it. 
This is my currently daily driver: Yoshihiro Aogami Super Blue High Carbon Kurouchi Gyuto Chef Knife 
and its fine so far, i dont have very big fingers. 




zizirex said:


> Brand power.


Other than the hammered finish, what does this knife in OP have to do with the Masakage Koishi? That one is made by Kato (also Takefu village), but whats the similarities?


----------



## btbyrd (Jun 4, 2020)

210 is sold out.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 4, 2020)

@coffeelover191919 I'm not sure. I was actually curious myself what people think between the Mizu and his own B2/AS. I guess it depends on if Anryu and/or his apprentice(s), if he has any, are the sharpeners on the Masakage lines or if Shibata is?


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 4, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> @coffeelover191919 I'm not sure. I was actually curious myself what people think between the Mizu and his own B2/AS. I guess it depends on if Anryu and/or his apprentice(s), if he has any, are the sharpeners on the Masakage lines or if Shibata is?


remember just yesterday i was saying i needed a new knife to sharpen after getting my SP2k? Today i got the notification email for this.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 4, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> remember just yesterday i was saying i needed a new knife to sharpen after getting my SP2k? Today i got the notification email for this.


Sometimes when it rains, it pours.


----------



## zizirex (Jun 4, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> So is the Anryu branded knife better than the Masakage knives that Anryu makes for them? I know he makes the Masakage Mizu (pretty low priced) and the Masakage Kumo (VG 10- bleh, but pretty high priced)
> 
> 
> Yep, i haven't had any problems with heel height so far, i guess you'll be seeing me complain with here after i get it.
> ...



Same Place where it was made, different maker. Same Tsuchime, Same KuroUchi, Same Steel. Similar Profile, but better Grind. I have no experience with Yoshimi Kato, But Anryu and Ikeda (his apprentice and nephew) did marvelous job on HT.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 5, 2020)

zizirex said:


> Same Place where it was made, different maker. Same Tsuchime, Same KuroUchi, Same Steel. Similar Profile, but better Grind. I have no experience with Yoshimi Kato, But Anryu and Ikeda (his apprentice and nephew) did marvelous job on HT.


Yea Def see similarities. Is Kato a better knife maker / forger than Anryu?


----------



## zizirex (Jun 5, 2020)

Anryu, Hiroshi Kato, and Saji are the best of Takefu Knife Village. Anryu himself is better than Yoshimi Kato, but I don't know about Ikeda vs Yoshimi Kato. Since Anryu brand right now is forged by Ikeda and Anryu just there once in a while for QC. I have Anryu (bought it a couple years ago so I don't know if it's still made by Anryu himself or Ikeda made) knife and Shibata (forged by Ikeda). And their HT is marvellous, they hold their edge pretty good and pretty tough for a knife that thin.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 5, 2020)

zizirex said:


> Anryu, Hiroshi Kato, and Saji are the best of Takefu Knife Village. Anryu himself is better than Yoshimi Kato, but I don't know about Ikeda vs Yoshimi Kato. Since Anryu brand right now is forged by Ikeda and Anryu just there once in a while for QC. I have Anryu (bought it a couple years ago so I don't know if it's still made by Anryu himself or Ikeda made) knife and Shibata (forged by Ikeda). And their HT is marvellous, they hold their edge pretty good and pretty tough for a knife that thin.


super excited to receive mine tomorrow!

so you're saying Anryu didn't really have any hands in making my knife??


----------



## MowgFace (Jun 5, 2020)

According to the Knifewear series, "Spring Hammer" Anryu spends most of his time on logistics, rather than actual forging.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 6, 2020)

Arrived today!! Flew through some butternut squash. 

It tapers much thinner at the tip than my Yoshihiro. It's also lighter. 

Handle is shorter and slimmer than the yoshihiro. It's also not as tall as the yoshihiro. Both profiles work for me as my hands are medium sized. 

The kuroushi finish is pretty rough, any way to polish it up a bit?


----------



## zizirex (Jun 6, 2020)

nice, how is it perform? you could leave it like that, it will be smoother by the time of use. or maybe use some scotch brite?


----------



## Slim278 (Jun 6, 2020)

As this knife cladding is stainless, I see no reason you can't just remove the ku finish in its entirety.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 6, 2020)

zizirex said:


> nice, how is it perform? you could leave it like that, it will be smoother by the time of use. or maybe use some scotch brite?



I understand its an Anryu, but i also understand that he had to budget around $200 USD for the knife, while allowing all middlemen to profit along the way (not really sure how the JKnife import business works.

The choil could be rounded a bit more. The spine isn't rounded at all. The kurouchi finish is kind of rough (i understood this before buying)
I also really wanted a knife by Anryu even though i don't fully know all about JKnives. I wanted one before he retires. Although i've heard with my exact knife, he probably had no hand in making it. Although i wish he did do some part of making my knife. 
I plan to take some sandpaper to the choil, but only have 180 grit or 220 grit. I'd need a better progression of sandpaper to get it fully smooth right? 

The knife is super sharp out of the box, would prob use a strop with green compound / bare leather to maintain it before a full sharpening in a couple of months. 

Question: CKTG lists this knife as 61-62 HRC. 
https://www.**************.com/anasgy21.htmlJapanny lists this knife as 63-64 (handle is also round, not octagonal)








Katsushige Anryu Blue Super Gyuto Japanese Knife 240mm Shitan Handle


Katsushige AnryuMaster Blacksmith"Iron is alive, it can live and it can die depending on the blacksmith"Knife making is in Anryu san's blood. His family started making knives in the early 1870's. Katsushige is now the fourth generation to continue this legacy. He started apprenticing under his...




www.japanny.com




Seiskeknife.com lists this knife as 62-63 HRC. (handle is also round, not octagonal from this site)








Anryu Blue Super Gyuto Japanese Knife 210mm Shitan Handle


Anryu For over 50 years, fourth-generation certified master blacksmith Katsushige Anryu has been hard at work nurturing the Anryu brand into the knifemaking icon that it is today. His knives have touched the hearts of countless knife aficionados and chefs around the world for their impeccable...




www.seisukeknife.com





Who is right?


Slim278 said:


> As this knife cladding is stainless, I see no reason you can't just remove the ku finish in its entirety.


any tips on how to remove? The black iron cladding goes all the way to the tang where it meets the handle (prob is black kurouchi inside the handle too)


----------



## Nemo (Jun 6, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> The kuroushi finish is pretty rough, any way to polish it up a bit?



Yes, it's possible but it's a huge amount of work without power tools and unless you really know what you are doing, it's not gonna look nice.

It's a big project and I wouldn't recommend it for a beginner .


----------



## zizirex (Jun 6, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> I understand its an Anryu, but i also understand that he had to budget around $200 USD for the knife, while allowing all middlemen to profit along the way (not really sure how the JKnife import business works.
> 
> The choil could be rounded a bit more. The spine isn't rounded at all. The kurouchi finish is kind of rough (i understood this before buying)
> I also really wanted a knife by Anryu even though i don't fully know all about JKnives. I wanted one before he retires. Although i've heard with my exact knife, he probably had no hand in making it. Although i wish he did do some part of making my knife.
> ...



Take an HRC number with a grain of salt, I say AS from Takefu should be around 62-64 since their AS is not really Hitachi AS.
As for price, the reason his knife price at that price is like Wakui. Quality & Price but you can't get it Fast triangle where you can get 2 out of 3. As for the knife, I'm pretty sure Anryu still doing his part by inspecting/straightening but not in front of the forge anymore. When I see Takefu Knife Village IG, I still him working on knives (but not in front of the hot forge).


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 6, 2020)

Will follow takefu Instagram now!!! 
I totally like that i can get a knife from a 50 year 4th generation blacksmith for $200 is amazing. There's shortcomings, but that's fine at least it's attainable. 

Going to report back after a couple cooks, but this knife seems amazing. Happy to answer any questions 



zizirex said:


> Take an HRC number with a grain of salt, I say AS from Takefu should be around 62-64 since their AS is not really Hitachi AS.
> As for price, the reason his knife price at that price is like Wakui. Quality & Price but you can't get it Fast triangle where you can get 2 out of 3. As for the knife, I'm pretty sure Anryu still doing his part by inspecting/straightening but not in front of the forge anymore. When I see Takefu Knife Village IG, I still him working on knives (but not in front of the hot forge).


----------



## Ultrafiche (Jun 7, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> Arrived today!! Flew through some butternut squash.
> 
> It tapers much thinner at the tip than my Yoshihiro. It's also lighter.
> 
> ...


Damn, that looks freaking beautiful!

So there is an iron cladding over a stainless cladding over an AS core?


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 7, 2020)

Ultrafiche said:


> Damn, that looks freaking beautiful!
> 
> So there is an iron cladding over a stainless cladding over an AS core?


Yep that's exactly it, it's a black iron cladding, over stainless steel, over an AS core


----------



## Ultrafiche (Jun 7, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> Yep that's exactly it, it's a black iron claddinging, over stainless steel, over an AS core


Got it. And not to be dense, but what is the purpose of the additional black iron cladding - is it just aesthetic, or is there a functional reason?

This is unusual for a knife, right? I'll admit I haven't seen that many knives, but I don't think I've ever come across a 3-layer knife before. Looks amazing, though.


----------



## btbyrd (Jun 7, 2020)

There's no iron cladding on the outside... it's just a kurouchi finish. The steel is nonreactive. The blade is your standard san mai "stainless-reactive-stainless" sandwich.


----------



## Ultrafiche (Jun 7, 2020)

btbyrd said:


> There's no iron cladding on the outside... it's just a kurouchi finish. The steel is nonreactive. The blade is your standard san mai "stainless-reactive-stainless" sandwich.


Ah OK, that makes sense. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 7, 2020)

btbyrd said:


> There's no iron cladding on the outside... it's just a kurouchi finish. The steel is nonreactive. The blade is your standard san mai "stainless-reactive-stainless" sandwich.


Thx for the correction, so what material is the black cladding over the stainless?


----------



## Eloh (Jun 7, 2020)

It's just scale, burnt metal. Not 100% sure about the correct English term


----------



## Nemo (Jun 7, 2020)

When a knife is heat treated, the exposed outer layer of steel (whether the core steel or the cladding) is oxidised ("burned"). This forms a black finish known in as a "Blacksmith's finish" (kurochi in Japanese). The black finish is corrosion resistant (it is already oxidised, almost like an extreme patina). In most knives, this is ground away as part of the finishing of the knife. In some knives, it is left for aesthetic or corrosion resistance purposes.

In some "kurochi" knives, the finish is not true kurochi but made by a blueing agent. This type of finish tends to be smoother than true kurochi.


----------



## Ultrafiche (Jun 7, 2020)

Nemo said:


> When a knife is heat treated, the exposed outer layer of steel (whether the core steel or the cladding) is oxidised ("burned"). This forms a black finish known in as a "Blacksmith's finish" (kurochi in Japanese). The black finish is corrosion resistant (it is already oxidised, almost like an extreme patina). In most knives, this is ground away as part of the finishing of the knife. In some knives, it is left for aesthetic or corrosion resistance purposes.
> 
> In some "kurochi" knives, the finish is not true kurochi but made by a blueing agent. This type of finish tends to be smoother than true kurochi.


Cool! Thanks for the explanation. I've read explanations in the past on how these kurouchi finishes are created, but yours is the clearest explanation that I've read so far.

How does a kurouchi finish hold up over time? I've read that on some knives it'll start to rub off as part of normal wear and tear. Is that something to be concerned about?


----------



## Nemo (Jun 7, 2020)

Ultrafiche said:


> Cool! Thanks for the explanation. I've read explanations in the past on how these kurouchi finishes are created, but yours is the clearest explanation that I've read so far.
> 
> How does a kurouchi finish hold up over time? I've read that on some knives it'll start to rub off as part of normal wear and tear. Is that something to be concerned about?


No problems.

I haven't had issues with kurochi (either true kurochi or blued kurochi) wearing away unless I have ground it away as part of a thinning process. Having said that, I don't have a lot of kurochi knives and they are not the knives I use the most so I am probably not a good reference point.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 7, 2020)

It feels like I’ve read before a smith explaining that actually stainless KU isn’t actually very stainless sometimes and can rust more easily than reg stainless cladding. Can’t remember why though, this might be common with many denkas.


----------



## Ultrafiche (Jun 7, 2020)

Nemo said:


> No problems.
> 
> I haven't had issues with kurochi (either true kurochi or blued kurochi) wearing away unless I have ground it away as part of a thinning process. Having said that, I don't have a lot of kurochi knives and they are not the knives I use the most so I am probably not a good reference point.


That's good to know! Thanks for the info.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 7, 2020)

for sharpening purposes, does anyone know if the Anryu is a 50/50 bevel? Also, if its important, is there a microbevel? I've heard that with gyutos, even if it comes with a microbevel from the manufacturer, we should still just sharpen at a 50/50 angle? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## muru (Jun 8, 2020)

zizirex said:


> Take an HRC number with a grain of salt, I say AS from Takefu should be around 62-64 since their AS is not really Hitachi AS.



Isn’t AS a trademarked name from hitachi? I would think they wouldn’t be able to market a knife as AS if it’s not hitachi (unless it was made in China in which case I figure anything goes lol)


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 8, 2020)

zizirex said:


> Take an HRC number with a grain of salt, I say AS from Takefu should be around 62-64 since their AS is not really Hitachi AS.


Source? Takefu Steel, as far as I know, doesn't make a copy of AS. Similar versions to White and Blue and SKD, yes. Among others.


----------



## zizirex (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm guessing it's V-Toku 1 is their AS, where V-Toku 2 is their Blue 2.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I suppose. Close enough? Composition Comparison Graph For The Knife Steels Hitachi Aogami Super, Takefu V-Toku1 Version 4.36


----------



## zizirex (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes. that's why HRC just takes it with a grain of salt. It's over 61 for sure.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Still don't see how Hitachi would let them get away with that.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 8, 2020)

Not an expert seems like the components of diff. steels are available making it easier to produce similar mixes in other foundries not only in Japan.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 8, 2020)

True.

But let's say I built a foundry. Made steel nearly similar as Hitachi's AS. Then sold it as Hitachi AS. I wouldn't get sued?

If I sold it as 1.2562 I would be ok.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2020)

What reason do we have to believe these aren’t actually AS knives? Originating from takefu doesn’t seem like a sufficient reason.

Also, it seems more likely the vendor is calling it AS not the actual brand itself perhaps.


----------



## zizirex (Jun 8, 2020)

same as Chromax, you can call it SKD or SKD12


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2020)

zizirex said:


> same as Chromax, you can call it SKD or SKD12


I didn’t know that


----------



## muru (Jun 8, 2020)

zizirex said:


> same as Chromax, you can call it SKD or SKD12



Right, but that's not quite an analogous situation. One can re-brand a steel (ie Zwilling FC61) but I don't think you can market a steel under another companies branded product name even if it is identical in makeup, that would false advertising/fraud no?

A more analogous scenario would be brands/products such as Dawn, Listerine, Nuetrogena, Lipitor and then you have the store/generic brands with the same composition. However, even though they may be nearly identical products they cannot use the named brand.

To labor of loves point this could be an issue with the retailer not the maker, but still some ethical concerns if this happened to be the case. Whether or not there's any real difference in the end product.


----------



## zizirex (Jun 8, 2020)

well, it's up to them. like the Rainbow Damascus, some say it's VS2, VToku2, or Blue 2. if it's Tsukasa, it will say V Toku 2, if it's Saji, it will be Blue #2. it is the same steel that is made by Takefu steel.

Maybe Japan has different politics about this branding.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Boils down to, is the steel being advertised as a proprietary steel or common standard steel types.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2020)

Still waiting for some evidence the core steel isn’t what the retailer says it is.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 8, 2020)

Wondering AEB-L was first used in stainless razor blades. Because of small grain structure was found to be a excellent stainless for kitchen knives. Didn't the Japanese make a similar steel to AEB-L? Also some Japanese knives are made with Sweden steel, but forged in Japan. 

There are so many types of blades made for cutting. Kitchen knives are just a small part of that and the steel industry as a whole. It is good that some foundries like Hitachi have developed good stainless & carbon for kit. knives tho I'm sure just a part of their overall steel production.

Generic brands of food etc. Is often identical to brand name but cheaper.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 8, 2020)

Damn! so Anryu's AS knives aren't real AS?? (i'm not really worried as he's a top knifemaker. More curious about how CKTG can label it as AS, but members here are saying the blacksmiths in Takefu knife village don't use real AS?

Also, can anyone confirm if my bevel is 50/50? And also whether or not my Anryu knife in OP has a microbevel? Trying to make sure i know how to sharpen this damn thing.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2020)

@coffeelover191919 i have a solution to your Anryu concerns. Would you like to hear it?


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 8, 2020)

labor of love said:


> @coffeelover191919 i have a solution to your Anryu concerns. Would you like to hear it?


ME! ME! ME! I'm curious about these steel imposters selling counterfeit proprietary steel under the Hitachi label.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> ME! ME! ME! I'm curious about these steel imposters selling counterfeit proprietary steel under the Hitachi label.


Hey there, glad you asked!
I think there’s a forum somewhere ran by the exact guy that sells Anryu. Perhaps starting a thread there is a good idea. Pretty sure that retailer could accurately answer all your questions.


----------



## muru (Jun 8, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Hey there, glad you asked!
> I think there’s a forum somewhere ran by the exact guy that sells Anryu. Perhaps starting a thread there is a good idea. Pretty sure that retailer could accurately answer all your questions.



Na, I think I'd prefer just to continue speculating but never really knowing for sure. A little bored here.


----------



## valdim (Jun 8, 2020)

Eloh said:


> It's just scale, burnt metal. Not 100% sure about the correct English term


"Residue"?


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Toyama is Watanabe. Watanabe is Toyama. But Mazaki is the OEM.


----------



## daveb (Jun 8, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> Also, can anyone confirm if my bevel is 50/50? And also whether or not my Anryu knife in OP has a microbevel? Trying to make sure i know how to sharpen this damn thing.



You can confirm it. Look at it.

Now easy money is that it is 50/50. Mark likes to appeal to the average user. And easier money is that it does not have a microbevel. HTF would you put a microbevel on a knife with a gizmo sharpening system?


----------



## TSF415 (Jun 8, 2020)

Did you know mizuno honyaki’s are only made with w#3 and not w#2? Also I guess it doesn’t really matter because everything I’ve read about it has only been positive.


----------



## ChefShramrock (Jun 8, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> Damn! so Anryu's AS knives aren't real AS?? (i'm not really worried as he's a top knifemaker. More curious about how CKTG can label it as AS, but members here are saying the blacksmiths in Takefu knife village don't use real AS?
> Also, can anyone confirm if my bevel is 50/50? And also whether or not my Anryu knife in OP has a microbevel? Trying to make sure i know how to sharpen this damn thing.


Well, I don't think it has anything to do with cktg. Anryu knives are sold at lots of retailers. All list them as AS or Blue 2. No reason to question the steel. Kurosaki uses AS, Yoshimi Kato uses AS, both are Takefu blacksmiths. I really doubt they are using something other than AS if it says so.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2020)

Ah pardon me. I figured it was a cktg invention.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 8, 2020)

Buy a maker, not a steel.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jun 8, 2020)

Here’s a pic of the steel, it’s has a nice AS patina. At least some sort of carbon steel. 



This thread has gone well past the realm of stupid.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 8, 2020)

daveb said:


> You can confirm it. Look at it.
> 
> Now easy money is that it is 50/50. Mark likes to appeal to the average user. And easier money is that it does not have a microbevel. HTF would you put a microbevel on a knife with a gizmo sharpening system?



i guess its safe for me to assume 50/50 and no microbevel, which i'd grind away anyway on my first sharpening since i have no idea how to do that.

Also, what gizmo sharpening system? I have a Shapton 1k, 2k, 5k and a strop.


----------



## Jville (Jun 9, 2020)

ChefShramrock said:


> Well, I don't think it has anything to do with cktg. Anryu knives are sold at lots of retailers. All list them as AS or Blue 2. No reason to question the steel. Kurosaki uses AS, Yoshimi Kato uses AS, both are Takefu blacksmiths. I really doubt they are using something other than AS if it says so.


Yeah, I kept thinking people were joking. And somehow Mark was made the butt of it, wow! These knives are sold all over the place and never have I seen them marketed as anything but blue #2 and AS.


----------



## zizirex (Jun 9, 2020)

I've talked to Kevin from Knifewear, he said that Kato and other blacksmiths order steel from Takefu, and he said Takefu has their Yasugi Steel equivalent etc. I think Sakai, Tosa and some Miki Blacksmith are the ones that use Yasugi Steel, while Sanjo might use more steel from Takefu and Vintage Swedish Steel. Then again, Base Steel is only 25-30% of the knife, Blacksmith who did the forge and HT is what matter most.


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 9, 2020)

zizirex said:


> he said that Kato and other blacksmiths order steel from Takefu,


Why does Kato need to "order" steel from Takefu? Aren't they (Kato, Anryu, etc) the CEO's of Takefu Knife Village?


----------



## muru (Jun 9, 2020)

coffeelover191919 said:


> Why does Kato need to "order" steel from Takefu? Aren't they (Kato, Anryu, etc) the CEO's of Takefu Knife Villate?



Takefu Knife Village not the same as Takefu Special Steel Co


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 9, 2020)

muru said:


> Takefu Knife Village not the same as Takefu Special Steel Co


Ah, got me!


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 14, 2020)

Polished the choil, before & after, sorry about lighting. baby was sleeping. Progression: 600, 800, 1000, 1200, 1500, about 5-10 mins and a finger slice on each grit

Before:





After:


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Jun 15, 2020)

Looks nice. I had an Anryu blue 2 and Shibata AS. Both were forged by ikeda probably. I'd say the ikeda AS HT is terrific and the Anryu B2 grind is good, so I guess the Anryu AS won't disappoint.

I like rounded rear edge point, so what I usually do is carving a glass bottle using the rear edge point before I round it, just for fun. Usually those rear edge points would bend or chip at first attempt or second especially when they are thin, but not the case for Shibata AS. I was able to carve several lines on the glass bottle and the point was still there without damage. None of my other knives was able to do the same. It might be the super acute edge angle but the steel that is able to hold that type of thin edge without chipping is just amazing.


----------



## zizirex (Jun 16, 2020)

i guess you'll get more chips from Kurosaki actually


----------



## coffeelover191919 (Jun 25, 2020)

is my Kurouchi finish supposed to be reacting and patina blue? looks nice though...


----------

